# Are You Over Weight?



## ArtMusic

Just curious. You don't have to participate. No harm intended. Just a simple question.


----------



## BurningDesire

Over what weight? :3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

According to my BMI thingy I am quite normal


----------



## neoshredder

Borderline. 5'11 210 about.


----------



## KenOC

BurningDesire said:


> Over what weight? :3


My question too. I am over some weights, under others. 4'6", 470 pounds. Is this overweight?


----------



## Crudblud

I have a (wonderfully cuddly, so women tell me) belly, but the rest of me is not particularly fat. I don't weigh myself and I haven't had my height measured since I was 12, which is over 10 years ago now, so I have no idea what my BMI would be. I don't feel like I weigh any more or less than I need to, though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I have a theory that people who are asking "over what weight" don't want to admit that they're overweight...


----------



## ArtMusic

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a theory that people who are asking "over what weight" don't want to admit that they're overweight...


Haha! I think so too! But no harm intended.


----------



## BurningDesire

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have a theory that people who are asking "over what weight" don't want to admit that they're overweight...


I have a feeling shut up o_o


----------



## jani

height 6,1 , weight 143lbs.
183 cm and 65 kg.


I am on of those guys who don't gain weight no matter what i eat and believe me i eat a ton.
I don't even have to exercise, well i do a little .
I guess i got that gene from my dad.


----------



## Art Rock

Borderline overweight, but my cardiologist thinks it's OK.


----------



## sospiro

I'm 'boderline' ... and pedantic 

Not overweight but would be if I didn't exercise


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> According to my BMI thingy I am quite normal


Weight wise you mean of course,


----------



## moody

jani said:


> height 6,1 , weight 143lbs.
> 183 cm and 65 kg.
> 
> I am on of those guys who don't gain weight no matter what i eat and believe me i eat a ton.
> I don't even have to exercise, well i do a little .
> I guess i got that gene from my dad.


But you are only sixteen years old 1


----------



## cwarchc

I'm under-height.


----------



## Sonata

jani said:


> height 6,1 , weight 143lbs.
> 183 cm and 65 kg.
> 
> I am on of those guys who don't gain weight no matter what i eat and believe me i eat a ton.
> I don't even have to exercise, well i do a little .
> I guess i got that gene from my dad.


Exercise is good for you no matter what weight or shape you are


----------



## MaestroViolinist

jani said:


> I am on of those guys who don't gain weight no matter what i eat and believe me i eat a ton.


That's exactly like one of my brothers.


----------



## presto

I've only got a 30 inch waist, but I'm overweight for my height according to the BMI (Body Mass Index)
The reason being, it's muscle not fat!


----------



## EricABQ

I was overweight for a bit of time. But, in the last nine months or so I've gone from 205 to 190 , which puts me pretty close to where I should be for my height. 

I just got too careless with my diet and too lazy so I just had to make a few changes.


----------



## Head_case

Presto 

You look very different with your clothes on :lol:


Definitely not overweight over here. More athletic, and that's just my finger dexterity


----------



## Ukko

I am thick-bodied.


----------



## jani

Sonata said:


> Exercise is good for you no matter what weight or shape you are


Yes i agree, i recently had a blood test and all my cholesterol values etc... Were good.
¨
I just don't have time for it.


----------



## sospiro

Sonata said:


> Exercise is good for you no matter what weight or shape you are


Can be good for your mental health as well & if you suffer from depression/anxiety.


----------



## Ukko

sospiro said:


> Can be good for your mental health as well & if you suffer from depression/anxiety.


Splitting firewood.


----------



## Sonata

sospiro said:


> Can be good for your mental health as well & if you suffer from depression/anxiety.


absolutely, I am a huge proponent of it for that and more. My bachelor's degree was in exercise physiology.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I am thick-bodied.


Do you mean thick-headed perchance.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Do you mean thick-headed perchance.


Oh yes. 7 3/8 hat size (American system) mostly because of the bone. That's been like that a long time. What's changed is that when I enlisted in the Air Force I weighed 157 lbs. About a pound per year on average since... .

:cheers:


----------



## starthrower

Over weight? Yeah, I got over it. I eat and drink whatever I want. I'm not gonna buy a treadmill. I'll buy bigger clothes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm smack-dab in normal range. I could literally gain 20 more pounds, and still be in normal range.  Not that I'll let that happen...

But, I do have a ton of goodies in my room, stuff left over from my birthday and Valentine's day, even some candy from Christmas. Free to enjoy it as I like. 

I'm currently taking a nutrition course, and I have to do a project where I measure everything that I eat in a course of 3 days. It's gonna be tough to record, but will be interesting. I think I eat very low calories, probably 1500 a day, that's my estimate, and I'll see if I'm right. Food prices here at college limit me greatly, which I guess is a good thing.

I went online to measure how much I burn calorie-wise playing the flute (sitting). Per hour, I burn 141 calories. I normally stand in practice, and sit in rehearsal, so on a day where I have lots of time to practice, and a long 2 hour rehearsal, 5 hours of playing makes for over 705 calories burned. That's a work-out, isn't it???

Now it's 11AM as I type this, haven't eaten anything yet this morning, starving. Must go to diner, and off to a good day of practicing...


----------



## sospiro

Head_case said:


> Presto
> 
> You look very different with your clothes on :lol:


 

Is this something Mrs Presto should know about?


----------



## Weston

I spent the majority of my life pencil thin, even into my 40s, but over the past decade the uncontrollable anxiety and fear has kicked in, partly because of my high stress day job, partly because it just seems harder cope as I get older. So I have a fairly normal body shape with this sudden belly fat stress hormone bulge. I look like a pregnant male, and I don't drink beer. It's embarrassing. I HAVE to get over this illustration work at home on top of the stressful office job and get back into an exercise routine, with weights. That was the only thing that even started to take it off. The exercise would help with the stress too, I know.


----------



## Head_case

sospiro said:


> Is this something Mrs Presto should know about?


She probably already does ... when it goes viral :lol:

This is what happened to some poor kid who thought it would be cool to ask if he had potential:

http://web.archive.org/web/20100206232501/http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=614033

Something like ... 1 million+ views.

No one could think of him with his clothes on in quite the same way after his thread went viral.



> I went online to measure how much I burn calorie-wise playing the flute (sitting). Per hour, I burn 141 calories. I normally stand in practice, and sit in rehearsal, so on a day where I have lots of time to practice, and a long 2 hour rehearsal, 5 hours of playing makes for over 705 calories burned. That's a work-out, isn't it???


Wow - that's incredible. I didn't realise it was that energy intensive.

I can't play flute sitting - just can't generate enough air column that way so I always stand when playing. Alto flute is especially like that. I've already practiced 4 hours today ... so hungry I made an omelette. I could feel myself going hypo and shaking from a lack of energy so when I cracked the egg, it missed the frying pan :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm one of those people who doesn't gain weight. In fact, when I'm stressed, I _lose_ weight. Last week was a killer, and I lost four pounds. That's one part about me that my wife hates.


----------



## Tristan

I'm a little "doughy" I guess. I don't think it's all that noticeable though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Don't worry, it's just that everyone else needs corrective glasses - that's what I say.


----------



## ArtMusic

Thank you everyone for participating so far, it was interesting.


----------



## Mesa

I was a chubby nipper, these days i have to run around in the shower to get wet.


----------



## Kieran

Can eat anything and not shove it on. Still wear 32" waist jeans, with a belt, like I did 20 odd years ago. I put on weight - and ballooned to a 34 inch waist - about ten years ago, but I began to exercise just a smidgen and it corrected itself. I didn't want to start that journey through the wider sizes just yet. 34 inch leg, if you're buying...


----------



## Ramako

In the last few years I have gone from being almost obese to close on anorexic, to overweight to fairly normal now I think... Varying between 40'' waist and 32'', Now I'm about 36. It's a pain having to change clothes all the time. It seems me coming into control of my own diet now though(ie eating as much chocolate and bacon as I want) is good for my health!


----------



## MrCello

haha it's the internet and we're on a forum. Most people here are most likely overweight, including myself (I might be borderline though, I've been eating better lately).


----------



## clavichorder

I am lucky with my metabolism genes. But I was eating a tremendous amount of food out for a while and not using my energy well(probably partly because of this reliance on "I have a fast metabolism/I'm young"), so I got a bit heavier, to the point where my annoying mom commented. She said "you're not fat, but I do notice it." Now I'm about 15 pounds lighter and am approaching what might be the best functioning physical shape I've been in in years, though my immune system seems to be having some issues...


----------



## Guest

Does 'boderline' belong in the same word group as 'bodacious'?


----------



## Novelette

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm one of those people who doesn't gain weight. In fact, when I'm stressed, I _lose_ weight.


This is my problem too. People frequently criticize me for being too thin, but there's really nothing I can do about it.


----------



## BlazeGlory

I'm not sure. I have one of those talk-your-weight scales and every time I step on it it says "One person at a time."


----------



## LordBlackudder

I never put on wait whatever i eats.


----------



## etkearne

As of right-now I am within the boundaries of healthy weight (although I am not a healthy person at all - my eating habits are deplorable for example). However, for the past six years, I was slightly overweight because of medication. I think that some of the "obesity epidemic" can be traced to the prescribing of medications which cause serious metabolic disturbances as a side effect. For example, the medicine I took, Zyprexa (Olanzapine), happens to be a 5-HT2C receptor antagonist.

_Apparantly_, this receptor is somehow partially responsible for yielding a feeling of fullness after eating. So taking this drug causes the receptor to "do the opposite" and doesn't allow you to feel full, ever. I am sure this is _very over-simplified_, as those receptors are all second-messenger systems, but I can vouch for the "never full" thing. I could eat normal meals and literally have hunger pangs afterwards.

I actually gained little weight compared to most people on that medication, so I was lucky. Some people become obese on it. However, for other reasons, I was taken off that drug and put on another one in the same class, which ironically is a 5-HTC agonist, so I actually almost never feel hungry at all now. In fact, I can't remember the last time I enjoyed eating anything (well, until I trace my memories back to the Zyprexa-days!).


----------



## mstar

I am not overweighting.... That's not even an action!  

(Rather, I'm reviving this interesting thread....)


----------



## Ingélou

As a teenager, I was obsessed with weight and swung between podgy & anorexic. It did my health no good at all and sometimes I wonder whether that's why I never had children. Now, I try to eat sensibly, and don't bother too much; I think it's best not to obsess about weight, so long as a person is healthy. I have a large frame and have put on a bit of weight now I'm older, but most people who saw me wouldn't think that I was fat. However, I'd prefer to do away with my spare tyre - to stop sitting here tapping away would be a start!


----------



## JCarmel

Well, it's not good 'to obsess' about anything but perhaps a little concern might be in order? One would hate 'the spare tyre'...to become a full set?!!


----------



## Yoshi

I'm also one of those people who can eat anything and not gain weight. When I get stressed I eat more but lose even more weight, which is an annoying problem. Every single year in the exam months, people worry about me or start talking about my "eating disorder" that doesn't exist. And meanwhile I'm eating so much food and feeling fine :lol:.


----------



## kv466

Yoshi said:


> I'm also one of those people who can eat anything and not gain weight. When I get stressed I eat more but lose even more weight, which is an annoying problem. Every single year in the exam months, people worry about me or start talking about my "eating disorder" that doesn't exist. And meanwhile I'm eating so much food and feeling fine :lol:.


Lucky!! It's so nice to see you, Jan!! I don't know where you normally 'lurk', lol 

I'm overweight now but well on my way back down to 170 which is where I'm at in my avatar.


----------



## DavidA

I watch my weight - unfortunately I usually see it going up!


----------



## mstar

I have not changed weight in a few years. Considering I am still a "teenager," I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad one.  

Anyway, I am literally in the middle of the "healthy" part of that chart, and I'm not fat, so I guess no.


----------



## presto

Yoshi said:


> I'm also one of those people who can eat anything and not gain weight. When I get stressed I eat more but lose even more weight, which is an annoying problem. Every single year in the exam months, people worry about me or start talking about my "eating disorder" that doesn't exist. And meanwhile I'm eating so much food and feeling fine :lol:.


I've had a lot of friends like that ,eating and drinking what they liked when young and staying slim.
30 years on most of them are now very overweight, you only get away with it for so long!


----------



## mstar

presto said:


> I've had a lot of friends like that ,eating and drinking what they liked when young and staying slim.
> 30 years on most of them are now very overweight, you only get away with it for so long!


Fast metabolism!! 

As you get older, it will slow down, so please be careful.


----------



## aleazk

mstar said:


> I have not changed weight in a few years. Considering I am still a "teenager," I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad one.
> 
> Anyway, I am literally in the middle of the "healthy" part of that chart, and I'm not fat, so I guess no.


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, we finally know your secret then!!!!.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Considering I'm not addicted to food, I think I will be thin for quite some time. When I did a diet analysis last year in college, it turned out I ate 400 less calories than I burned on average everyday. At that rate, I'll turn into a stick! So, I have no eating worries, I just eat what I like when I like.


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, we finally know your secret then!!!!.


Aleazk, I mentioned that I was 15 years old a long time ago.

But I love your enthusiasm. 

Aleazk, you're so funny! Do I make everyone silly? :lol:

(Oh, and thank COAG for getting the age out of me. FRAMED!!)


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Considering I'm not addicted to food, I think I will be thin for quite some time. When I did a diet analysis last year in college, it turned out I ate 400 less calories than I burned on average everyday. At that rate, I'll turn into a stick! So, I have no eating worries, I just eat what I like when I like.


Huilunsoittaja, I've always imagined you to look like that girl in your background....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mstar said:


> Huilunsoittaja, I've always imagined you to look like that girl in your background....


And you are right! I picked it because she _does _look like me. That is, if I were to wear a suit of armor.

(I can send you a real photo of myself if you like to compare )


----------



## mstar

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And you are right! I picked it because she _does _look like me. That is, if I were to wear a suit of armor.
> 
> (I can send you a real photo of myself if you like to compare )


Yes, please do! 

(200000000 char.s)


----------



## Cheyenne

Not at all, but my parents are so I better watch it. I do constantly move though: one of my friends nicknamed me Twinkle Toes because I literally jump and dash through the house; and I'm not foreign to exercising, though it is mostly inadvertent. I'm trying to regulate things so I can avoid unfortunate things happening in the future.. I'd like to avoid my physical abilities being impaired for as long as possible. It doesn't seem like my parents will ever lose _their_ weight; here's to the same not happening to me..


----------



## Garlic

I'm underweight because I go through phases of not eating at all. It's just as unhealthy as being overweight, except you get people complimenting you for it. Some people's healthy weight is in the upper range, then they get praised when they lose an unhealthy amount. It's ridiculous.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cheyenne said:


> Not at all, but my parents are so I better watch it. I do constantly move though: one of my friends nicknamed me Twinkle Toes because I literally jump and dash through the house; and I'm not foreign to exercising, though it is mostly inadvertent. I'm trying to regulate things so I can avoid unfortunate things happening in the future.. I'd like to avoid my physical abilities being impaired for as long as possible. It doesn't seem like my parents will ever lose _their_ weight; here's to the same not happening to me..


Seems to be the same with me, in the last few years I've seen my parents put on more weight than ever before. My younger sisters and I are not overweight and we certainly don't plan to be!


----------



## Yoshi

presto said:


> I've had a lot of friends like that ,eating and drinking what they liked when young and staying slim.
> 30 years on most of them are now very overweight, you only get away with it for so long!


Yeah I'm aware that it might not last forever. I'm still 20 years old but I already started exercising at least 15 minutes everyday since last year and it was a really good decision I feel healthier, less tired, and less afraid of the metabolism slowing down one day. Changed my diet a little bit too. But I will never give up on the chocolate I need that to function .


----------



## mstar

Just weighed.... Getting taller, weighing less. And I was not fat in the first place. Paradoxical. 

It seems that every girl in my class has such an uncontrollably fast metabolism that you can literally see their bones!!! Jealous? Nah, half of 'em look the same. :lol:


----------



## Ryan

I don't watch my diet or exercise as much as I should but that's ok because I like to be myself.


----------



## realdealblues

Like most people these days I'm probably 20lbs overweight.

My ideal weight is probably 165-170

Currently I'm 180-190

When I get stressed or my ulcers come back or my gallbladder acts up I go down to 140-150

I can vary as much as 60lbs in a year...not healthy but that's me.


----------



## juergen

mstar said:


> Aleazk, I mentioned that I was 15 years old a long time ago.


I also was 15 years old a long time ago. So we are probably at the same age.


----------



## mstar

juergen said:


> I also was 15 years old a long time ago. So we are probably at the same age.


I am not.... Hey! What, are you saying I'm some 25-year-old sneaky person impersonating _myself_ on TC??! 
Poor Aleazk, can't see past his own keyboard.... 
But yes, I am a "teenager."


----------



## PetrB

LOL. I was looking at this without my specs on, and thought I read _"Are you over wrought?"_

To which the answer is either yes or no, depending upon who you ask.... I would say, "No."


----------



## Musician

One thing great about being a pianist is that no matter how much weight you gain, those fingers look like professional gymnasts.


----------



## atsizat

My BMI is 22.3 but I have belly fat. I am neither fit nor overweight.


----------



## SixFootScowl

At 6'1 I weigh 179 pounds which is not a bad weight for my height but I do have a doughnut in the middle of perhaps 5+ pounds extra. So I consider myself overweight.


----------



## atsizat

Florestan said:


> At 6'1 I weigh 179 pounds which is not a bad weight for my height but I do have a doughnut in the middle of perhaps 5+ pounds extra. So I consider myself overweight.


what's your BMI? I think a non muscular man's BMI should be under 22. My BMI is 22.3 and I want to lose weight. I have some belly fat but at my weight, it is very difficult to lose weight. An overweight person can easily lose weight. When you are very close to your ideal weight, it becomes very difficult to lose weight.


----------



## EricABQ

I am currently a bit over weight. In 2013 I realized I was over weight and got to a healthy weight and stayed there for two years. Then I let stress and personal unhappiness defeat me last year and I got too heavy again. But, now I am trending back in the right direction.


----------



## mstar

mstar said:


> Just weighed.... Getting taller, weighing less. And I was not fat in the first place. Paradoxical.
> 
> It seems that every girl in my class has such an uncontrollably fast metabolism that you can literally see their bones!!! Jealous? Nah, half of 'em look the same. :lol:


Well, I've fallen into the above stereotype. After being a bit underweight for a year, I slowly returned to a slightly higher weight. Bmi 18.5, +/- 1.


----------



## SixFootScowl

atsizat said:


> what's your BMI? I think a non muscular man's BMI should be under 22. My BMI is 22.3 and I want to lose weight. I have some belly fat but at my weight, it is very difficult to lose weight. An overweight person can easily lose weight. When you are very close to your ideal weight, it becomes very difficult to lose weight.


23.6 according to http://www.smartbmicalculator.com/ and actually that doughnut is probably closer to 10 pounds.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I suddenly weighed myself the other day, had gained 4 kg...That's 20 packs of salami


----------



## sospiro

PetrB said:


> LOL. I was looking at this without my specs on, and thought I read _"Are you over wrought?"_
> 
> To which the answer is either yes or no, depending upon who you ask.... I would say, "No."


:lol:

I keep misreading "Ever had a crush on a _composer_?" as "Ever had a crush on a _computer_?" I need some new specs. 

But back on topic, I'm not overweight but I'm not as fit as I'd like to be. I'm reluctant to pay gym fees and prefer speed walking plus some yoga and pilates at home. My usual walk route is ankle deep in mud at the moment so I can't use it and hate walking beside the road because of the fumes.


----------



## ArtMusic

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I suddenly weighed myself the other day, had gained 4 kg...That's 20 packs of salami


That's a very amusing way of putting it.


----------



## Stavrogin

I am 187 cm tall and currently a bit over 90 kg. 
If you see me you'd say I am ok but I'd like to get back to around 85 kg.


----------



## aleazk

BMI: 17.1

According to the website "dangerously underweight, can die of awful diseases if untreated".

Excellent!


----------



## atsizat

aleazk said:


> BMI: 17.1
> 
> According to the website "dangerously underweight, can die of awful diseases if untreated".
> 
> Excellent!


I really don't understand how some people can get that thin. My BMI is 22.3. Even if I do too much cardio, I can't lose weight. I want to get under 22 but it seems very difficult to me.


----------



## Pugg

Completely in balance, body of a young Adonis


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Slightly underweight.


----------



## mstar

aleazk said:


> BMI: 17.1
> 
> According to the website "dangerously underweight, can die of awful diseases if untreated".
> 
> Excellent!


I wouldn't worry; that's about the bmi of my old nutritionist.


----------



## atsizat

Pugg said:


> Completely in balance, body of a young Adonis


With a six pack abs?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What? Underweight people here? Maybe that's more common for men, but for women who are underweight, that's very often suspected as resulting from severe illness or eating disorder... Careful, males and females alike!


----------



## atsizat

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What? Underweight people here? Maybe that's more common for men, but for women who are underweight, that's very often suspected as resulting from severe illness or eating disorder... Careful, males and females alike!


I think that's more common for women.


----------



## hpowders

I'm underweight and overpaid.


----------



## Harmonie

I am, apparently. I always knew it! T.T


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> 23.6 according to http://www.smartbmicalculator.com/ and actually that doughnut is probably closer to 10 pounds.


That post was Feb 6. A week later I quit daily scarfing a third of a giant bag of Avacado oil chips (about 20 grams of fat for 1/3 bag) and also started doing more short jogs of about 1/2 mile each 1 to 2 times per day 4 days per week. Today I weigh in at 175 in the morning vs 179 that I was two weeks ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I'm underweight and overpaid.


An ideal combination!


----------



## atsizat

I look pregnant after I eat food, I bloat so badly that it makes me look overweight without clothes on but when I am hungry, I have a little belly. My BMI is 22.


----------



## clavichorder

Definitely have gained a few.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

atsizat said:


> I look pregnant after I eat food, I bloat so badly that it makes me look overweight without clothes on but when I am hungry, I have a little belly. My BMI is 22.


This relates to how much abdominal muscle you have. The more muscle you have, the less likely you'll expand your waist. People who work out or have natural muscle end up having difficulty eating a lot because of this inability to expand the stomach. It's like running into a brick wall. Hehe, this happens to me, I have rock-hard abs from flute playing, and it makes me have reduced appetite.

I've lost weight since I left college, and I even lost weight during the holidays lol. Now I'm same weight as I was in high school. I can only hope it'll last for me, that I'll continue to maintain healthy habits.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I have rock-hard abs from flute playing...


I'll have to remember not to mess with any flute players.

But I have been feeling bloated and as if my stomach is huge after I eat, so my stomach muscles must be pretty weak. Gotta start doing sit ups.

Oh, and for guys who are dieting in hopes of removing the donut around the middle, I gotta tell you that the donut is the last of the fat to go away. You'll lose weight but it will take fat from other places first. When I lost 15 pounds in 2003 it made my face thin and hollow  and I have never recovered that fullness of face.


----------



## georgedelorean

I've struggled HARD with my weight for my whole life. I'm well over 300 lbs. at the moment. Slight improvement as time has gone on, however I don't know how much I'll be able to lose. Won't keep me from doing what I can though. I'm a 6'1", 300 lb. Oktavist. Who knows how much I can lose within reasonable limits.


----------



## hpowders

I'm 6'2" tall and 170 pounds. A tall, lean drink of water, thanks to exercise and an 80-85% vegan diet, daily. BMI 21.8.


----------



## Bettina

I eat a lot, but amazingly enough I haven't gotten fat yet! :lol: My BMI is 20.4 (I'm 5'3" tall and around 115 pounds). I think it's because I stay fairly active (I often walk or bike instead of driving) and I try not to overdo it on processed foods and carbs.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I eat a lot, but amazingly enough I haven't gotten fat yet! :lol: My BMI is 20.4 (I'm 5'3" tall and around 115 pounds). I think it's because I stay fairly active (I often walk or bike instead of driving) and I try not to overdo it on processed foods and carbs.


Dang it!! I knew I shouldn't have bought a car!!!


----------

